# July Photography Challenge Discussion Thread



## Erin99

Discuss away! ​


----------



## mosaix

So, no black and white shots then...


----------



## Culhwch

Noooooooooo!

Kidding. Great theme.


----------



## Wybren

Great theme, I am sure there will be plenty of interesting and varied shots, it will probably be very hard to vote on though!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Hmmm, very interesting... got me stumped at the moment, so I suppose it will require a bit of thought.

That being said I love the colour in Wyb's initial entry!


----------



## dask

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Good one. I can smell it from here.


----------



## Culhwch

Moved from the challenge thread - just a reminder to everyone to keep discussion in here.


----------



## Talysia

I love the theme for this month - I've got some ideas already, although most of them are flowers.  I'm going to experiment with a few other ideas first, though.

Wy, the colour of that flower is lovely!  Something tells me that this is going to be another great month!


----------



## Deathfrommassive

Can the pictures be edited using photoshop? Or should they be straight off the camera?


----------



## HoopyFrood

With _any_ photo I post around the Chrons (and in the Challenge), I always give them a bit of an edit beforehand -- saturation, change the exposure if it's needed, maybe up the contrast a little, and give it a fancy frame. Editing in this fashion is pretty much standard in photography, I'd've thought.


----------



## Deathfrommassive

HoopyFrood said:


> With _any_ photo I post around the Chrons (and in the Challenge), I always give them a bit of an edit beforehand -- saturation, change the exposure if it's needed, maybe up the contrast a little, and give it a fancy frame. Editing in this fashion is pretty much standard in photography, I'd've thought.


 
KK, Thanks!


----------



## Mouse

I crop mine sometimes and add a frame now I know how to do it! But wouldn't have a clue how to edit them with all the other stuff. 

Congrats, Leisha, by the way! Reckon we're gonna see a lot of flowers.


----------



## The Judge

Just in case anyone's wondering or thinking their computer is playing up -- LittleMissy's entries got caught by the automatic software, as she has too few posts to allow her to link, which is why the photos didn't appear immediately.


----------



## LittleMissy

Thank you 

I did wonder where they had gone, but had assumed it was something to do with my being a newbie


----------



## The Judge

Sorry I didn't notice sooner.  You should be OK by the time the next Challenge comes around, but if not -- yell at someone!


----------



## LittleMissy

Haha!  Thank you TJ.  I'm not promising to yell, but I'm sure I could manage siddling quietly up to someone and gently prodding them until they notice I'm there


----------



## Talysia

Welcome to the contest, LittleMissy - good to see more people taking part.

There are some really good pics already!  I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the entries.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'm at a loss, not got a clue what to take...

Especially as I was thinking, I'll put some colouring pencils down and take a photo of them...


----------



## alchemist

Perpetual Man said:


> Especially as I was thinking, I'll put some colouring pencils down and take a photo of them...


 
Me.Too.

Plan F it is then.


----------



## Perpetual Man

If you're on Plan F, goodness knows what I'm going on to, Plan 9 from Outer Space possibly 

No, no that was in black and white...


----------



## Brev

Well, after several months of glancing in, and giving the occasional vote, I've taken the plunge and entered..


----------



## alchemist

I'm concerned about who wears what in the Brev household, but another intriguing entry (and only after a handful of days). Voting will be even tougher than usual.


----------



## mosaix

Brev said:


> Well, after several months of glancing in, and giving the occasional vote, I've taken the plunge and entered..



Welcome. Was that taken in a shoe shop?

I had to ask permission to take mine in the local DIY shop.


----------



## Brev

mosaix said:


> Welcome. Was that taken in a shoe shop?
> 
> I had to ask permission to take mine in the local DIY shop.



I was lucky enough to recently get a tour of the Barker Shoes factory in Northampton, these were amongst their more 'interesting' offerings. (and apparently very popular!)


----------



## Mouse

Jebus, Perp, you could've put some sort of warning in before posting a massive picture of a spider! eep! 

Anyway, second picture's not too spectacular from me, but people never seem to know what colour my eyes are. They're that nondescript. I had an ex tell me they were 'crazy coloured' which I kinda like. I call them 'green.' (I swear in real-life they're green, but in pretty much every photo I took today they looked blue or grey!)


----------



## mosaix

Mouse said:


> I call them 'green.' (I swear in real-life they're green, but in pretty much every photo I took today they looked blue or grey!)



I think green is the only colour *not* in the photo.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Very clever picture Mouse, I would never be able to take a picture of one of my eyes, someone else's perhaps.

And the spider? Ahhh, he's cute. (You might not believe it but I'm a terrible arachnophobe) - but was pretty pleased with the picture. I think I quite like this new camera.


----------



## The Judge

galaxy also fell foul of the software automatic newbie-link-catcher.  I've approved the picture, so everyone make sure you scroll up and check it out.


----------



## Mouse

mosaix said:


> I think green is the only colour *not* in the photo.



I think you're right. I picked the greenest looking picture of the bunch too! 



Perpetual Man said:


> Very clever picture Mouse, I would never be able to take a picture of one of my eyes, someone else's perhaps.



It wasn't too difficult really, I managed it with the dog on my lap. Worst thing was blinding myself with the flash and trying to get a picture where I didn't look drunk. 



> And the spider? Ahhh, he's cute. (You might not believe it but I'm a terrible arachnophobe) - but was pretty pleased with the picture. I think I quite like this new camera.



Cute? Mental.


----------



## Perpetual Man

You should see how small he was in reality. Honestly I would not have got any closer to anything bigger!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Just posting my last picture.

Thinking I'm sticking with my 'still learning about all this photography malarkey' and going with a bit of fun...


----------



## Brev

Perpetual Man said:


> Just posting my last picture.
> 
> Thinking I'm sticking with my 'still learning about all this photography malarkey' and going with a bit of fun...



Like it...scrolling down, it just shows how colour can change perception, contrast the top half of the pic (AAAGH Scary Dalek!! Run Away) with the bottom. (Ahhh! Little cute Dalek, wanna play.)


----------



## HoopyFrood

GASP!

Pep, I love that! Well, there's a surprise, I know. So...many...Daleks! Really want one of the orange ones! (Another shocker).


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well it might look like a lot of Daleks, but it's not all of them, but don't worry Brev there is nothing bigger.

If you look closely you'll note that nearly all of them are missing at least one appendage. Pepr Jr. may well love his Daleks, but he does have a tendency to amputate bits from them fat to often.

Hoops if I ever find an intact orange one (there were 14 at one point) I'll send it to you!


----------



## Wybren

Love the Daleks!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Aw, Pep, that's very kind of you! I have various Dalek-based items (poster, model, magnet stuck to the lamp next to me at the moment, bottle-opener that screams "EXTERMINATE!", to mention some of them) but an orange one would be the best!


----------



## LittleMissy

I've just been having a gander at the photos posted so far and all I can say is... WOW!!!

Some of the photos are absolutely superb and it's going to be tough going when it comes to the vote!  How can I possibly chose just one!?!?!?

I have to say my efforts seem a little dull in comparrison.  Still, they were photos taken a while back on holiday of things I thought looked pretty   Having seen the competition though I think next month I'll be putting some actual effort into it rather than just picking something out from my existing albums 

I'm looking forward to seeing what else pops up before the voting begins!!!


----------



## Culhwch

I'll be closing the entry thread and opening the poll in just over twelve hours, so if you've got a late entry, post it while you can!!


----------



## Culhwch

Entries are now closed, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/532794-july-photo-challenge-colour-poll.html


----------



## Talysia

What a tough month - I think I'd include every entry on my shortlist this time!  Honourable mentions to Moonbat, Leisha, Cul and Mosaix, but my vote goes to Wy's ribbons.


----------



## Culhwch

Thanks for the mention, Taly!

I was undecided between Wy's and Mouse's flower shots - I had to defer to the second image of both snappers, and Wy's was the stronger of the two. That's where my vote fell.


----------



## Wybren

Wow, thanks for the votes guys!

I found it hard to choose this month, and it was close for me between Cul's pastels, Leisha's lollies and Perp's Daleks but in the end it was Cul's pastels that got my vote.


----------



## Culhwch

Many thanks, Wy!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Very tough choice! I really liked the Skittles, and the Daleks, and was almost swayed by the color palette and sheds of mosaix, but there was just something about Wybren's ribbons. I didn't even look at the votes before voting, so it was interesting to discover that my choice was quite popular!

I never managed to take any good pictures or find time to dig through old ones this month, sad to say.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'm struggling to make up my mind, but I think I'm down to two.

Thanks for the mentions on the Daleks folks, but I'm kind of glad no one is actually voting for it - I'm pretty sure it would be voting for subject matter rather than skill and composition.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

OK folks Tricky choice.

Here are the highlights:-

LittleMissy: A strangely set scene. Oddly haunting and arcadian in a way.

Mosaix: Undooubtable if the theme had been 'Colours' then Mosaix would have been hard to beat. 

Talysia: might have been a close second as, although lacking in the range of Mosaix, it nust have taken hours to arrange those pencils so precisely.

Moonbat: I liked, especially as the focus was so sharp over all the picture and those pebbles were strangely hypnotic.

Mouse: Eyeball - serious hair in the gate problem there.

Alchemist: At least he paint seems to be fading and hopefully, wont be repainted.

The vote went to Alchemist for the effect/power that colour has, rather than the brightness of the subject.


----------



## Mouse

Culhwch said:


> Thanks for the mention, Taly!
> 
> I was undecided between Wy's and Mouse's flower shots - I had to defer to the second image of both snappers, and Wy's was the stronger of the two. That's where my vote fell.



Fair enough. I did plan on posting a 'better' photo than my eye, but I fancied something different and I spent so long taking the photo I had to post it! 



TheEndIsNigh said:


> Mouse: Eyeball - serious hair in the gate problem there.



Yes, I need a hair cut!

Anyway, I voted Alchemist for the same reason as TEiN. Though I really liked them all (apart from the scary-ass spider!).


----------



## alchemist

I'm literally open-mouthed that TEiN and Mouse voted for me. Thanks very much folks. I had a rush of blood to the head this month, and thought I'd try something different.

I voted for Wybren's ribbons. In the long period after the flurry of early posting, this was the one that stayed in my head.

Also, great to see some "new" people taking part.

And galaxy, if you're still about, what was yours? It was very interesting, whatever it was.


----------



## Boneman

For me, it was Wybren's ribbon's, Pyan's panorama or Mouse's eyeball. In the end I was continually drawn back to Pyan's. So he got my vote.


----------



## Perpetual Man

It was a very hard choice but in the end by a whisper I went for Wybren.

Leisha came sooooo close though with the sweets!


----------



## alchemist

I believe congratulations should go to Wybren. Congratulations Wybren!


----------



## mosaix

Well done, Wybren!


----------



## Culhwch

Yes, my apologies - I was tardy yet again in closing the poll and posting the winner, but it was a well-deserved win by Wybren!


----------



## Pyan

Congratulations, Wy - and thanks for the vote, Boneman!


----------



## Wybren

Wow! Thanks everyone who voted for me


----------



## Perpetual Man

and a well deserved win it was too. Congratulations Wybren!


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the mention, TEIN, and congratulations to Wy!


----------



## Culhwch

Oh, and I should have said earlier - many thanks to all who voted for me!


----------



## LittleMissy

In a suitable Homer Simpson stylee... DOH!!!

The end of July seems to have skipped passed me when I wasn't looking (where does the time go!?), thus I forgot to come on and vote here! 

Congratulations to Wybren!!!  



TheEndIsNigh said:


> LittleMissy: A strangely set scene. Oddly haunting and arcadian in a way.


 
Thank you for the mention.  I'm guessing this is in regard to the 'Fairy Garden' scene!?  That one was actually taken at Wookey Hole in, surprisingly enough, the Fairy Garden which is where you come out of the caves


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

That would explain the odd 'other worldly' sensation it gave me.


----------

